# Eyesight



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok, I am 58 need glasses for distance and up close so I am wearing bi-focal glasses, has anyone figured out how to see fibers and target clear. I have every verifier made in all sizes and they don't really work as well as I hoped. Tried them with glasses on and off. If I shoot with a blue fiber its dim enough that its doesn't starburst like green does. Now if I try a 3 power Black Eagle lens in my scope wearing glasses the down range vision is terrible, take off my glasses and target is clear but fiber is not even close to being clear. It seems that 2 sets of lenses don't work together at least for me. Is there any combo that does?


----------



## GDLT31 (Jul 28, 2011)

I had cataract surgery in both eyes. Now I can’t focus on my pins. I told my eye doctor my problem and told me to make an appointment and bring my bow. My doctor tried many contacts in my right eye until I was comfortable seeing my pins. I had to get used to shooting with both eyes open,in which I did. Now I’m good out to 60 yards. Oh yeah I’m 68yo.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

I will take a slightly blurry pin and a clear target everyday. For most people one or the other will have a slight blur. Better the clear target.
You could try a Speciality peep


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

GDLT31 said:


> I had cataract surgery in both eyes. Now I can’t focus on my pins. I told my eye doctor my problem and told me to make an appointment and bring my bow. My doctor tried many contacts in my right eye until I was comfortable seeing my pins. I had to get used to shooting with both eyes open,in which I did. Now I’m good out to 60 yards. Oh yeah I’m 68yo.


This is what to do ! Load up your bow and gear and take it with you to your eye Dr. Show them EXACTLY what you need to accomplish and don't settle for just "alright". These guys/girls want to make you see better and most love it when it's not the same ole thing they do every day. If your Doc don't want to help....find another. There is too much technology out there to settle for not seeing well.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I also got cataract surgery and it cleared up my vision to 20/20. My son got the laser surgery and it cleared up his eyes also. My son is closer to your age. In the past, I did everything to see the fiber pin and the target. Nothing worked until the eye surgery. Now I had a stroke and it is hard to pull the bow back, hold it steady, or make the release work, but the target is clear.


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

I have to shoot without my glasses. I use a 4X lens, and a #1 clarifier. Target is clear, blue .015 lighted pin is just barely not clear. Works pretty good for 3D.


----------



## carpfisher3 (Dec 17, 2017)

Lasik!!!!


----------



## voidclimber (Feb 24, 2016)

Lasik is the way.


----------



## rswink (Mar 24, 2019)

Thinking about it after Cataract surgery, not sure if it will help

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

I was always nearsighted, always had problems with either the sight or the target being very blurry. When I turned 40, I needed the reading part so got progressive lenses. In recent years, I developed a new astigmatism. Since then my shooting really started suffering. Last year I switched to the EZV sight instead of pins, and I also got a pair of glasses with just the distance Rx. That helped a lot as well because the placement of the coating on progressive lenses seems to bend and distort where I look through to see the sight. 

I can only shoot with one eye open. I see double vision with both open and I haven't been able to train my eyes to merge the picture. 

I'm not a candidate for Lasik, so that's not an option.


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

I think I figured a few things out, well at least it works for me. I tried using the weakest verifier in a 40in ata bow and pin is clear and so is the target, I was wearing my glasses also. Now when trying the same set up in a 30 ata bow pin wasn't as clear and target wasn't also. I think that what has happened is when shooting a short ata bow the verifier is further away from my eyes do to the string angle and changing the power of the verifier, also I have to tilt my head down some to look thru the peep which is causing me to look thru the top of my glasses instead of the middle of the lens. From what I am told the scrip is ground in the center of the lens not the outside of the lens. With a 40in ata bow my head is straight and I am able to look thru the center of my glasses rather than the top of them. Any lens in my scope still doesn't work unless I take out the verifier and shoot without glasses on but of coarse the fiber halos real bad.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

48archer said:


> I think I figured a few things out, well at least it works for me. I tried using the weakest verifier in a 40in ata bow and pin is clear and so is the target, I was wearing my glasses also. Now when trying the same set up in a 30 ata bow pin wasn't as clear and target wasn't also. I think that what has happened is when shooting a short ata bow the verifier is further away from my eyes do to the string angle and changing the power of the verifier, also I have to tilt my head down some to look thru the peep which is causing me to look thru the top of my glasses instead of the middle of the lens. From what I am told the scrip is ground in the center of the lens not the outside of the lens. With a 40in ata bow my head is straight and I am able to look thru the center of my glasses rather than the top of them. Any lens in my scope still doesn't work unless I take out the verifier and shoot without glasses on but of coarse the fiber halos real bad.


Simple solution with the shorter bow, move the peep up. If you have to dip your head to see thru the peep then it is too low in the string.


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

If you have progressive lenses, there are 3 different changes in the lenses, plus blurry areas in the peripheral areas. It is almost like an hour glass shape, but a little wider at the top. It is really easy to be looking through a non optimized section of the lens when aiming.

The distance of the peep and sight between one bow and another might require you to be able to sight with a different part of your Rx but the glasses are set up for centered vision. Thats why they measure your pupil distance and mark the glasses accordingly. When shooting, you are looking out of the part of your lens near your nose piece. If your head is tipped up or down, or if you put the glasses higher or lower on your nose, that will change things as well.

I have heard people say they took their archery gear in with them so they could get glasses made that would enable them to see pins and sight clearly.


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

Dale_B1 said:


> Simple solution with the shorter bow, move the peep up. If you have to dip your head to see thru the peep then it is too low in the string.


Not the solution for me Dale, I have a 29.5in draw and my peep is 6.25 inches from nocking point already.


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

laur said:


> If you have progressive lenses, there are 3 different changes in the lenses, plus blurry areas in the peripheral areas. It is almost like an hour glass shape, but a little wider at the top. It is really easy to be looking through a non optimized section of the lens when aiming.
> 
> The distance of the peep and sight between one bow and another might require you to be able to sight with a different part of your Rx but the glasses are set up for centered vision. Thats why they measure your pupil distance and mark the glasses accordingly. When shooting, you are looking out of the part of your lens near your nose piece. If your head is tipped up or down, or if you put the glasses higher or lower on your nose, that will change things as well.
> 
> I have heard people say they took their archery gear in with them so they could get glasses made that would enable them to see pins and sight clearly.


I don't use progressive lenses, mine are bifocals with the reading part down low as possible.


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

Hmm. No other suggestions besides getting a new Rx optimized for that specific distance. It sucks and gets costly.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

am 74, used glasses for far vision for 55 years. 2 years ago had cataract surgery & had a special lens that cost me just for lens $1300.00 & has been worth every cent as now I can see with out my glasses from just out side of arm length to
100 yards no problem & I use a 6X tru-Spot 1/4" center grind & 3/32 peep with out lens & on clean target can see the X in the spot. I do need readers for any thing close, but when hot I don't have to worry about lens fogging up any more. Sure wish I could have done that 40+ years ago. Yes I also shoot with both eyes open.
Welcome to PM me if have any questions. Shoot'em straight.


----------



## AlaskaXMan (May 19, 2015)

48archer said:


> Ok, I am 58 need glasses for distance and up close so I am wearing bi-focal glasses, has anyone figured out how to see fibers and target clear. I have every verifier made in all sizes and they don't really work as well as I hoped. Tried them with glasses on and off. If I shoot with a blue fiber its dim enough that its doesn't starburst like green does. Now if I try a 3 power Black Eagle lens in my scope wearing glasses the down range vision is terrible, take off my glasses and target is clear but fiber is not even close to being clear. It seems that 2 sets of lenses don't work together at least for me. Is there any combo that does?


I ended up with this same problem a few years ago...I just switched to progressive lenses, my problem was totally solved, it’s kinda expensive it it totally removes any eyesight problems...it was easy for me...though, my wife is an optician...


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

AlaskaXMan said:


> I ended up with this same problem a few years ago...I just switched to progressive lenses, my problem was totally solved, it’s kinda expensive it it totally removes any eyesight problems...it was easy for me...though, my wife is an optician...


I'm the opposite. I don't shoot well with progressives. It's so individual.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

48archer said:


> Not the solution for me Dale, I have a 29.5in draw and my peep is 6.25 inches from nocking point already.


With that ata bow and your draw length I would never suggest a bow with less than a 32" ata. That short of a bow with that draw length is never a good combo. Too much string angle. That is more your problem now that we have more information.


----------



## Lefty Danno (Feb 12, 2019)

Blue Verifier with a 2X lens works for me. 
The archery shop was amazed because the clarifier is supposed to work with a scope lens not the verifier.
I'm just wierd.


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

Dale_B1 said:


> With that ata bow and your draw length I would never suggest a bow with less than a 32" ata. That short of a bow with that draw length is never a good combo. Too much string angle. That is more your problem now that we have more information.


I agree, and I typed in the wrong numbers on the ata of my hunting bow, it actually a 32in ata which as far as I am concerned is still way too short. The 40in ata bow I am shooting now is working out great, its been awhile since I have seen target and pins this clear and as far as a scope goes I can do without it...at least for now. :wink:


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

Lefty Danno said:


> Blue Verifier with a 2X lens works for me.
> The archery shop was amazed because the clarifier is supposed to work with a scope lens not the verifier.
> I'm just wierd.


Not weird, everyones eyes are just different.


----------



## Mitox (Apr 21, 2019)

Mine are


----------



## bionicman (May 8, 2019)

A couple of years ago I had both eye cataract surgeries. Suddenly the world lit up. I could actually see colors. Everything was as clear as crystal. Now, mind you, before the surgeries I could see, eh, alright, just fuzzy, but could shoot 60-70 yds. quite well. Now, with the world wide open and clear, suddenly, when concentrating on a pin, I saw two pins, one slightly above and and to the side of the other. I couldn't get the hang of choosing the proper pin. Was it one, or the other? I tried and tried to concentrate, to no avail. By the way, I shoot with both eyes open, am right handed, but left eye dominant. Go figure. It took a long time to finally adjust, and I am now shooting half decent. Sometimes on target at 40-50 yds. and bad at closer distances.


----------



## Ksman62 (Dec 14, 2016)

Can you tell me kballer1 about the special Lens. would love to talk to my Dr. about this option.


----------



## cwmoss (May 17, 2019)

I had cataract surgery 3 years ago and the lenses they put back in corrected my eyesight for distance. I can even read without helpers. Everything I have read about iron/open sight shooting is you want to be able to focus on the front sight.


----------



## rockurob (Feb 1, 2019)

still fighting the aging eyesight thing ….. this is such a visual sport ….. wish I had my eyesight when I was 20 and needed no glasses


----------



## KillYourTV (Jul 3, 2014)

I put a contact lens in my non-dominant eye so I can see the target with both eyes open


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have to have cataract surgery now, they said i would have to have 6 appointments.. for the surgery wish they could do it in 1 visit..been putting it off have to drive 35 miles one way..
..


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

....and for the day of the surgery and the day after the surgery someone will have to drive you. Had both eyes done about five years ago. it makes a big difference.


----------



## archreygirl (Aug 10, 2017)

I had lens replacement and lasik and am now 20/15. I don't use a verifier or clarifier and have no issue seeing my dot or pins. I do find I don't see as well shooting indoors in the lower light. I find a larger peep indoors lets in more light.


----------



## Daniel&Deborah (May 29, 2018)

Wave front: check it out took less than 10 minutes from the time I walked in till I left. 20-15 vision WOW It was done in portland oregon its like lasik but not this was 9yrs ago and love 3D shoots cold mornings no more fogging of glasses. Good luck.


----------



## glennt1948 (Oct 30, 2016)

71 years old

I had cataract surgery in both eyes this past February and paid extra for corrective lenses (instead of the standard lenses Medicare pays for that still requires glasses or contacts). I have 20-15 vision in my dominant eye and a closer vision lenses in the other. I have no sighting issues at all. Good out to 80 yards.


----------



## colegrp (Feb 26, 2015)

glennt1948 said:


> 71 years old
> 
> I had cataract surgery in both eyes this past February and paid extra for corrective lenses (instead of the standard lenses Medicare pays for that still requires glasses or contacts). I have 20-15 vision in my dominant eye and a closer vision lenses in the other. I have no sighting issues at all. Good out to 80 yards.


So... they did your dominant eye for distance, and your non-dominant eye for close vision? That's encouraging. I've had mono-vision contacts for quite awhile, which is basically the same concept. But I have cataracts in both eyes and will have to have the surgery sometime in the not too distant future.


----------



## Chamacat (Apr 11, 2019)

Yep..Could someone post a picture of where their feet placement or stance is when on the line? some people say they open their stance for people that wear eye glasses. I'm not quite understanding what they are doing..


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Half way to 64, I use reading glasses, over the counter 2x. I can see the pin ok, target gets challenging past 35 yds. Thinking about a lighted housing kit from optix 300 w/ lens “B” 2x for my HHA Optimizer Ultra. Am I on the right path ?
Thanks


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

I have progressive glasses. I am 60. I had optometrist place focal point on inside edge of my eye

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rrat (Feb 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## rjfoy (Jan 23, 2008)

One of the threads above mentioned a distance prescription optimized to 20 yards. Has anyone heard of this/have glasses that are optimized for 20? Seems like something they could do.


----------



## PAULORMIKE (Aug 22, 2019)

Going on 68, I can see better with no glasses than the prescription lenses they gave me. I can focus on my string walk, the tip of the arrow is clear and the target is a little fuzzy. I have glaucoma but the eye drops keep the pressures down for now. Frames of the glasses just get in my way when I shoot so I don't wear them. I'll shoot till I can't I guess.


----------



## GDLT31 (Jul 28, 2011)

GDLT31 said:


> I had cataract surgery in both eyes. Now I can’t focus on my pins. I told my eye doctor my problem and told me to make an appointment and bring my bow. My doctor tried many contacts in my right eye until I was comfortable seeing my pins. I had to get used to shooting with both eyes open,in which I did. Now I’m good out to 60 yards. Oh yeah I’m 68yo.


I got tired of always putting my contact in before I went to shoot my bow. I looked up verifiers liked what I saw, I now have a verifier and love it . I can see my pins so clearly now. I have to get used to shooting with both eyes open. With about 20 shots my groups are getting better. Just an update for all to see.


----------



## arrow1347 (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## arrow1347 (Mar 21, 2003)

*fita ring*

try these , they work better for aging eyes than a pin, i'm 75 and they work great , shot my personal best score , indoor and outdoor.


----------



## edmackey (Aug 21, 2019)

eyesite good for the moment...but will need cataract surgery next year. I'm only shooting targets in my back yard...20 and 40 yards. Had radial keratotomy in '82 and now need glasses up until 6:00pm...then its 20/20.


----------



## Doug036 (Oct 6, 2013)

try a 4x lens on your sight


----------



## bates$hreve (Jan 2, 2010)

I put in a verifier for last deer season and it cleared up the pins quite a bit. Of course the target is still the issue with that added. I wear progressives, which don't seem to detract from my ability to focus as long as they are up on my nose where they should be.


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is a coupe things I found out about verifiers that might help. If the verifier comes loose in the peep the vision will be terrible, not sure why but it does. Another thing that surprised me is the heat shrink tubes that Specialty sells for there peeps makes a big difference on how the verifiers work, with the same verifier and bow without the tube I couldn't see very well at all, same set up with the tube I could see very well, seems like verifiers work way better when they are hooded.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

The lens I had installed so I can see far away is MFG. by Alcon Lens Company. I wear glasses for 50 + years to see any thing past my arms & now I can see clear to past 100 yards w/o glasses, but need glasses for close reading. I probably wouldn't if I had 2 good eyes but had accident when was 17 & have no central vision in left eye or they could have put a lens in so I could read with out my readers. PM me if have any questions.


----------



## chill x (Jul 19, 2017)

Clear target for me every time


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

My eyeglass guy has what he calls “ shooters” glasses. For a right handed person the whole left lens is distance. The right lens has the close area of the lens done vertically in the left side of the lens and distance on the remainder. He has a lot of pistol shooters request this lens configuration. I hope I explained it how he showed me. It sounds like it could work for keeping a clear target and pins. 
Rick


----------



## sthrogmartin (Apr 28, 2019)

I agree. That's what I have to live with


----------



## Clarkson (Oct 8, 2019)

I had lens replacement and lasik and am now 20/15. I don't use a verifier or clarifier and have no issue seeing my dot or pins. I do find I don't see as well shooting indoors in the lower light.


----------



## canadianguy (Oct 15, 2019)

Hi All,

Just joined yesterday. I am in Malaysia. Archery is a big sport here. There are archery clubs everywhere.

I am a 66-year-old Canadian. I wear progressives lenses (glasses).

I just started again after a hiatus of 5 years. Eyesight questions: when I look at a "target" 50 m away, it is as clear as
hell. Obviously the same for 20 m. Put a bow in my hands, and suddenly the target gets fuzzy. I have both eyes open.
BTW, I am a private pilot and have no problem seeing my instrument panel or the runway 1000 yards away.

Any ideas? I do not recall experiencing this problem before. I am shooting indoors and the lighting is not great. Not to make
excuses.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey canadianguy,
Are you using a peep sight? If so you should look at the Speciality Archery peeps as you can change aperture sizes with out a bow press & in a matter of a couple seconds as different size aperture size can clear up your sight pic & also how far away your sight is extended.


----------



## 3drcher (Jan 8, 2016)

i'm a right handed shooter and and my eye doctor suggested that i have my left contact in and my right out. works good for me. took some getting used to but all is good.


----------



## canadianguy (Oct 15, 2019)

Hello kballer1,

Thanks for the reply. I only shoot bare bow so I do not use sights.

Went to my local club today and shot about 50 arrows. The problem (other than old age:mg seems to have
"disappeared." Maybe there is a period of adjustment when one starts shooting again. I know the coaching helped. 
A total aside: I was at this range for about 45 minutes, and they only charged me about the equivalent of 2.50 USD.

Anyway, I will just keep "plugging" along.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Glad to hear that it cleared up for you.


----------



## Gdkamm (Jan 10, 2016)

Anyone else besides laur have experience with the EZV sight ?


----------



## jcarey (Oct 10, 2019)

rjfoy said:


> One of the threads above mentioned a distance prescription optimized to 20 yards. Has anyone heard of this/have glasses that are optimized for 20? Seems like something they could do.


My wife wears contact lenses (has for years). We go to a lot of live performances (theater, concerts, etc), and she finally had a pair of glasses custom made that gave her better distance vision specifically for those types of activities.


----------



## sawdust1957 (Aug 23, 2017)

Fl Panhandler said:


> My eyeglass guy has what he calls “ shooters” glasses. For a right handed person the whole left lens is distance. The right lens has the close area of the lens done vertically in the left side of the lens and distance on the remainder. He has a lot of pistol shooters request this lens configuration. I hope I explained it how he showed me. It sounds like it could work for keeping a clear target and pins.
> Rick


 now that is good to know.i will talk to my eye doc. about those type lens....thanks


----------

